# Throttle Reset for Mahindra via OBD2 ELM327



## MrMikeR (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi Guys,

I had throttle problem , It was shaking and turning off so I decided to hook elm327 and Checked codes and there was no pending codes or permanent codes. So I decided to check youtube and came to this app on Google Play "Throttle Reset OBD2", at first I thought it was fake but after trying it yeah it worked". Problem just disappeared how is that possible.


Spoiler



Video Link





Spoiler



Google Play Link





Spoiler



Document Link


----------

